# 30fps avi in studio 8 rendern oder konvertieren?



## Keltoi (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem bezüglich Pinnacle Studio 8. Ich habe Videoaufnahmen einer Digicam jeweils als .avi auf CD bekommen, weil ich mich mal in die "Marterie" (Videoschnitt) einarbeiten wollte. Jetzt habe ich in Tagelanger Schwerstarbeit endlich einen superschönen Film gemacht (der jedem Profi wahrscheinlich die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen würde) wo wirklich ALLES passt, die dramatischen Spitzen in der Hintergrund-Musik zum Video, Szenenlänge, Schrift und und und. Sprich, es war eine Schweinearbeit. Jetzt wollte ich das ganze rendern und erhalte zum Dank eine Fehlermeldung, daß der gewählte Clip kein Standard Videoframe ist und daher nicht in eine MPEG-Datei umgeleitet werden kann. 
Meine Recherche auf der Support-Seite von Pinnacle führte zwar zu einem Grund aber zu keiner Lösung: Der Film ist nicht mit 25fps aufgenommen! Man soll dann halt nochmal alles aufnehmen. Aber genau das geht leider nicht, weil die Karte längst gelöscht ist und sämtliches Material auf dem Rechner 30fps hat.

Also dachte ich mir, ich könnte doch irgendwie das ganze Zeug nehmen und konvertieren. Meine Recherche im Internet ergab dann folgendes: Ich habe einige Programme gefunden, die das oder ähnliches vollbringen sollten...
Entweder ich habe schon beim Einlesen weder Bild noch Ton gehabt, ich hatte hinterher schwarzes Bild mit Ton, Clips, die sich nicht öffnen lassen oder Bild und Ton da wo sie hin sollten aber ein Wasserzeichen auf dem Bild und keine Kreditkarte  
Letztlich habe ich dann ein Programm gefunden, was funktioniert hat aber leider habe ich nun, wenn ich die erzeugten 25fps-Avi-Clips in Studio 8 einlade ein graues Bild auf dem Storyboard....   -Und ich kann natürlich auch nicht einfach Szene für Szene austauschen, um meine Feinabstimmung in der Timeline nicht durcheinander zu bringen, nein, denn ich kann einen 25fps clip nicht in ein 30fps-Projekt einfügen. Warum zur Hölle macht das Programm denn ein 30fps-Projekt, wenn er es hinterher nicht rendern kann?

Sorry, ich weiß, langer Rede kurzer Sinn... Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich entweder Studio 8 dazu kriege, mir einen 30fps Film zu rendern, ein Pinnacle Studio Projekt in ein gängiges von anderer Software (MS Moviemaker?)  lesbares Projekt konvertieren oder einen 30fps Clip so in einen 25 fps Clip umwandeln kann, daß ich wenigstens eine Vorschau im Storyboard sehen kann?

Achja, ich habe folgende Programme probiert:
WinMPEG, TMPEGEnc, AVItoMPEG, AVIedit. Letzteres hatte bei mir zumindest mal den Erfolg mit den grauen Vorschaubildchen.

Ich bedanke mich für Eure Geduld bei der Lektüre dieses Postings und hoffe, es ist jemand unter Euch, der mir helfen kann. Sollte ich irgend eine wichtige Information vergessen haben, bitte einfach nachfragen, ich tu mein Bestes! 

Herzliche Grüße
Melanie


----------



## Einstein (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich würd mal stark auf den verwendeten TV Standard tippen. Hier wurde mit NTSC aufgenommen (~30fps NTSC, 25fps PAL), folgerichtigt musst Du ihn auch als NTSC wieder ausgeben. Umstellen kann man den TV Standard im Pinnacle unter dem Menüpunkt Setup --> Videoquelle --> TV Standard. Anbei noch eine Liste der Möglichkeiten. sg Einstein

VCD / DVD / SVCD Specification : 

VCD specification 
NTSC:
Horzontal width: 352
Vertical height: 240
Frames per second: 29.97
Colour depth: 24 or 32 bits
PAL:
Horzontal width: 352
Vertical height: 288
Frames per second: 25
Colour depth: 24 or 32 bits 

DVD specification
NTSC:
Horzontal width: 720
Vertical height: 480
Frames per second: 29.97
Colour depth: 24 or 32 bits
PAL:
Horzontal width: 720
Vertical height: 576
Frames per second: 25
Colour depth: 24 or 32 bits 

SVCD specification
NTSC:
Horzontal width: 480
Vertical height: 480
Frames per second: 29.97
Colour depth: 24 or 32 bits

PAL:
Horzontal width: 480
Vertical height: 576
Frames per second: 25
Colour depth: 24 or 32 bits


----------



## Keltoi (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

vielen lieben Dank für Deine Antwort. Leider bringt sie mich nicht wirklich weiter.
Ich hatte diese Idee auch schon und dachte, es liege vielleicht daran. Doch auch eine Umstellung auf NTSC hat nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht. 
Es liegt wohl tatsächlich daran, daß die Kamera von meinem Opa zu gute Videos macht. Um ein Konvertieren komme ich also nicht drumrum. 
Ich hab mittlerweile zwar rausgefunden, daß mir für die Bearbeitung mit einigen Konvertern noch ein Codec gefehlt hat, nach dessen Installation ich zumindest mal ein Bild hatte, jedoch hält sich die Bildqualität nach der Konvertierung stark in Grenzen, will sagen, ist qualitativ alles andere als gut... 

Oder aber ich habe eine brauchbare Qualität und dafür läuft die Tonspur nicht synchron. Liegt das möglicherweise daran, daß dadurch, daß ich pro sekunde ich 5 Bilder weniger habe, sie einfach hinten drangehängt werden? 

Und nebenbei kann ich mir das konvertierte Projekt in der Vorschau nicht anschauen, da das Ganze dann immer wieder "Aussetzer" hat. Braucht es zu viel Rechenleistung? Aber warum erst nach der Konvertierung? Die Clips sollten doch nun weniger Rechenleistung als vorher haben, oder? Schließlich müssen pro sekunde ja nun 5 Bilder weniger erzeugt werden.

Alles in allem ist das echt nicht der Hit...
Was noch eine Möglichkeit wäre... gibt es denn ein Programm, das die Studioprojekte konvertiert in z.B. Moviemaker-Projekte und ich das Ganze von da aus rendere?

Liebe Grüße
Melanie


----------

